# MP3 codieren/decodieren



## martinkores (14. Jan 2004)

Hi! Hab ein ganz dringendes Problem und hoff, dass mir da wer helfen kann!!
Wie kann man in Java MP3s codieren und wieder decodieren????
gibts dafür schon java-files??
danke schonmal.
lg martin


----------



## Mick (14. Jan 2004)

Hi,

eine gute Einstiegsseite ist diese hier:
http://www.jsresources.org/examples/

und natürlich die Seiten von SUN
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/sound/

Grüße,
Mick


----------

